# Fish on the fly on the cheap



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been reading these forums and others for quite a while, and I can't resist the urge any longer; I want to fly fish! However, I don't want to invest a ton of cash in it at the moment. Does anyone know of some cheap rod/reel combos that aren't total crap? Durability isn't that important since I'm not sure if I'll stick with the sport. I just don't want to get stuck with something that sucks so bad it prevents me from learning, or is not really functional.

My research has led me to a few conclusions, and if anyone could verify or dispel them that would be great. Chiefly:

-A 9', 6 wt. rod is the best bet for a beginner needing an all-around rod
-I should avoid cheap fly lines, spending around $30, and
-I don't need a fancy reel with a sophisticated drag system so long as I'm not targeting big fish.

I don't have a target price in mind; I just don't want to spend a ton of money only to find out I'm not that into it. Wasted purchase guilt sucks, and dealing with an annoyed girlfriend is difficult as well. If anyone in the Columbus area is looking to offload an old rod for cheap, or knows someone who does, that would be a nice option too.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm no expert at this -- far from it -- but I bought a "Three Forks" outfit from Cabela's for under $100. That's rod, reel, line, leader. The "pro" at a local fly fishing club, who is helping me with casting, says it's just fine. In HIS hands it casts beautifully. In mine ... well, let's just say this is a work in progress. But I am definitely making progress.

Jim


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Dark Side! I will second the comments on the 3 Forks combo and will say getting the on hands instructions from someone close to you that fly fishes so your learning curve is shortened. You will enjoy it!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bass Pro has good deals on rod/reel combos and the price includes backing and "decent" fly line. 

Come down to Cincinnati & we'll hit the water.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

It sounds like you are on the right track. Redington makes some great beginner fly rods as well. You can also find cheap fiberglass rods but casting graphite is easier for beginners. I personally prefer Cabela's fly line over the basic Bass Pro fly line. I believe that you will have fun with your new hobby.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

All good advice, but I had a Reddington rod a few years back.
Cracked once (nothing I did- for a change) and shortened 6".
Cracked a second time (again for no reason) and I lost 18", done.
I picked up on Okuma 4 wt on Ebay for $40, and I luv it.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I would go straight over to Mad River Outfitters http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/ and see what they have in the shop for beginners. At least they can explain to you what you're getting (or getting into ), and the advice is free. You are fortunate to have such a big-name fly shop so close. Take advantage.

I do think that the beginner redington rods feel and cast very well, and my friends and I never had issues with them cracking. So if you go that route, don't worry about it. 

About line: I would spend another $10 and get a $40 line. This is about the lowest that a respectable company will sell a line. I have owned and enjoyed several $40 WF lines including Rio Gold, Cabela's Prestige Plus Saltwater, and Scientific Anglers' Lefty Kreh Signature Line. And I agree that a cabela's generic line will be much better than one from BPS.

9' is what you will find in most beginner kits, and it is fine. But you may want to think about where you will fishing most. Maybe it's superstition, but I like 8'-8.5' for short accurate casts with cover behind and in front of me. 9' or longer for big or open water. Whatever, get into the technical stuff later. Just learn to cast for now, regardless of the rod. 

Best of luck shopping around. Your first fly rod will never be a "wasted purchase" unless you're drunk when you buy it.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Mad River Outfitters, try out the Orvis Clearwater II and the TFO Lefty and the TFO Pro series those are their entry level offering along with a TFO combo which I have never tried.

A nine foot 6 wt is about right for "most" situations here in Central Ohio.

Ask if they still offer deals on "making it a combo"

All in all youll spend a few bucks more then if you hunt up a bargain online BUT they will generally gladly help you getting the outfit set-up, show you some knots and give a quick lesson on casting if you want. 

Also, the last time I test drove those three rods, I prefered the Lefty model which happened to be the least expensive...about 100.00


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I was just browsing the cabela's bargain cave and saw they have their Traditional II rods paired with Redington Rise Mid-Arbor reels (machined aluminum btw) with backing and Prestige Plus fly line for $149.99!!! That's 165 dollars (or 52%) off of the retail price if you purchase all parts separately. Not a bad deal. They offer both 2-piece and 4-piece rods. I don't think they come with a tube though, so you are looking at another $20-30.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat21430&hasJS=true


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Fin Feather Fur in Ashland Oh is having a fly fishing seminar this Sat.9:30-3 there will be casting and fly tying!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Say what! They were so bias against fly fishing they never bother to stock it up anymore, at least that was that guy said to me in a way that sit in side the rees case. If they did then its about time. Will stop by there in a couple weeks.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about Mad River Outfitters. I checked out their website, and all the stuff they have for sale online is still a bit out of my reach price-wise, but I'll stop by and see if they have something that fits a bit better with my budget. If nothing else I'm sure I'll learn something.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

I went to MRO, and they were very helpful. However, I decided to buy components individually rather than buy the Redington combo, which was the only setup they offered within my price range. I just purchased a Flextec CRX 88 rod: 9', 6/7 wt (thanks to Fallen for the review on the Flextec rods. I probably wouldn't have even considered them without reading your post). I think I'm going to use 7 wt. line instead of 6, just to aid in throwing big bass bugs. To complete my setup, I'm thinking about the following items:

Cabela's Three Forks Fly Reel
Cabela's Prestige Plus WF line, 7 wt

Do those seem like reasonable purchases? Also, if you think I'm making a mistake by going with the 7 wt line instead of the 6, please tell me. I need all the advice I can get.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for reporting back with what you found. I think your plan sounds good. I think the cabela's line is a great buy for a general purpose WF line (4.4 of 5 stars over 73 reviews). The three forks is normally a bit low-end (among the best of the low-end, though), but being on sale for $24.99, it's hard to beat! Seriously, it would suit you fine as a starter reel and last you many seasons with proper care.

I agree with your decision to overline the rod, unless it is a full flex. Is it a fast or mod-fast action? If so, it can easily handle the WF7F. If it is a full flex slow action, I would do a 6. You could always try out one of the 6.5wt lines (Rio Grand or SA GPX) if you find a good deal or up your budget. These lines are listed as WF6F, but are overweighted by half-weight in the head section.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

roliel said:


> I went to MRO, and they were very helpful. However, I decided to buy components individually rather than buy the Redington combo, which was the only setup they offered within my price range. I just purchased a Flextec CRX 88 rod: 9', 6/7 wt (thanks to Fallen for the review on the Flextec rods. I probably wouldn't have even considered them without reading your post). I think I'm going to use 7 wt. line instead of 6, just to aid in throwing big bass bugs. To complete my setup, I'm thinking about the following items:
> 
> 
> 
> Do those seem like reasonable purchases? Also, if you think I'm making a mistake by going with the 7 wt line instead of the 6, please tell me. I need all the advice I can get.




The 7 weight line will cast beautifully out of the Flextec. It is a "fast" rod, meaning it has less flex & will generate line speed faster than rods classified as medium or slow. The additional weight of the line will load the rod easier, effectively "slowing" down the rod. 

On my 10' 7/8, I'm using a WF7 line & it is laying line very nicely. 

Even the cheapest reels are fine for most bass fishing situations, so @ $25 I don't think you can go wrong. 

Post pics of your setup when it's all together!


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. And Fallen, I picked that rod up for $42 shipped. What a badass deal; thanks again. Did you buy that rod from tacklediscounts? If so, how long did it take them to ship it to you?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I would not recommend a Rio Grand line for bass. When the water get really warm it is like limp spaghetti noodle, just awful! I on my 3rd one (3wt)that is not holding up at all and will be sent back but I never will use it again. Now the GPX is a much better quality line.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had it in like 4 or 5 days.  

Customer service is killer too, if for whatever reason something happens to the rod. Lifetime warranty.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay, one last question: what type of leader and tippet should I get?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

roliel said:


> Okay, one last question: what type of leader and tippet should I get?


Much like everything else, it is mainly opinion & also depends on how you intend to fish. 

7-9 foot tapered leaders cost about $4, sometimes you can get 2 for $4. It will have a fat "butt" end that will taper down to a fine "tippet" end. 
As you tie on flies, then cut them off, you will eventually use the included tippet and eat your way into the taper of the remaining leader. 
Right before this happens, you will want to tie on your own tippet. 

Tippet is classified by its diameter as well as lb/test.










0 through 4x are suitable for bass, though 4x is pretty thin. 

I find 2x, 11.5 lb tippet to be perfect for just about everything I fish for. 

A 0x will generally be a high enough lb./test for most of Ohio's fish you'll be targeting. 



More to the point, buy 0x, 2x, & 4x tippet to start with... ask the salesperson for the best value so you're not spending $10 on each spool. 

Buy 2 leaders, maybe a 9' that tapers to 0x and a 9' that tapers to 2x.
9' leaves plenty of room for error when tying, clipping, learning knots, etc. Your options are pretty open, you can get shorter, thinner, etc. 
Throwing a 7 weight 0x & 2x should fit the bill. 

Attach leader to the fly line using a loop to loop connection (both loops will already be tied, you just feed them through each other & you're done) or clip off the loops on the leader & fly line & use a Nail knot. 



I'm a beginner myself so all of this is simply my opinion. 
Take it for what it's worth & remember the best lessons will be learned on the water as you go. 



A good example, I thought I'd try 4x on carp a couple nights ago. I felt pretty dumb when the second the fish jerked its head, it snapped the tippet, sending the fly line rocketing at my face. 


Good luck & if you have questions ask, this forum is a great place full of great members.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

For most fishing tippet is simple, I been using Trilene XL mono and Flouro as I am saving myself a bunch of money. Those little spool of 4x on down is not necessary at all. Unless using flie #20 on down then I will use the smaller tippet.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm loving the braided leaders.
They last forever, have a lil micro ring on the end - tie on a 3-4 ft length of 6# test and your good to go.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Good info, thanks. Is there any reason to buy tippet material if I already have a varied selection of mono/fluoro/copolymer line laying around?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

roliel said:


> Good info, thanks. Is there any reason to buy tippet material if I already have a varied selection of mono/fluoro/copolymer line laying around?



Yes and no. In my experience, when I've used normal fishing line it has failed me.

It could be because I used cheaper material? Someone else can probably answer better than me on this one, but I definitely prefer a high quality tippet material over say, Stren 8 lb or Stren fluoro. Stren could just be garbage though, I dunno.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Also, the small spools are convenient to have on hand while standing in the middle of a river.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I use normal fishing line for tippet sometimes, and store-bought tippet for others. I have noticed that, in general, tippet from tippet spools seems to be stronger for its diameter than standard mono or fluoro lines. I have a small spool of 8lb Trilene Vanish fluoro that looks almost twice the diameter of 4x Orvis Mirage, which is like 7 or 7.5lb test, I'll have to check the diameters, but I know it's a lot bigger. Long story short, that's why I use the tippet material for carp/buffalo. I'm using a small fly and want maximum strength per diameter in the tippet.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I saved all my empty tippet spool and load it up with either mono or flouro. One thing about thicker stuff is I believe it more resistance to being abraded. I have been able to get by with no problem whatsoever. I like the Vanish as it what I am using on steels and everything else for streamers.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am not a fan of Stren as I had it break without warning but Berkley line as been great for me.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It must be tensile strength by length... because I've caught big hybrids on spinning tackle using 8 lb Stren, it stretches well... you cut it into an 18" section and that **** snaps like thread!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I checked the diameters last night. The 8lb Trilene Vanish fluorocarbon was .011" in diameter. The 2X Orvis Super Strong mono tippet (11.5lb test) was .009" in diameter. The 4X Orvis Mirage fluorocarbon I like to use on crappies (7lb test) is .007" in diameter.

Don't get me wrong, I use the Vanish, mostly with my 7wt and mostly when throwing topwaters or other large flies. I use the Orvis tippet when diameter is a factor, like using a #10 sucker spawn on those buffalo, I wanted a smaller diameter line for a few reasons (fly size and line shy fish were the two biggies).


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

My setup has arrived. Got my reel, line, etc from Cabela's earlier this week, and my rod arrived today. Going to head over to my apartment complex's retention pond and practice casting later tonight.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmm. Sighting along the guides, the tip top guide appears skewed off to the right a little bit. Is this by design, or do I need to contact customer service?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

roliel said:


> Hmm. Sighting along the guides, the tip top guide appears skewed off to the right a little bit. Is this by design, or do I need to contact customer service?



On the individual section, one of the guides is not centered on the rest? If so, ask for a replacement, yes. 

Is it just a little bit? If so, snake guides are a little flimsy. They bend under pressure. Regardless, it shouldn't be that way. If it's a simple finger press to put it back, I wouldn't bother with replacement. 




Another thing to note, make sure you land fish properly by hand, and don't haul them on the bank with the rod. Especially if you got a 10' rod... pulling the line directly down towards the handle will snap the tip on _any_ rod with the quickness.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

It's not one of the snake guides, but the tip top that's not centered. I don't think it's bent or anything, but glued on that way.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

roliel said:


> It's not one of the snake guides, but the tip top that's not centered. I don't think it's bent or anything, but glued on that way.


You should photo it now, post it here & let me give it a look. They will replace it for free. They will want a photo...


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's a photo of the tip section. Posing the section in such a way as to show the defect is difficult (it's easiest to see when sighting down the guides, but it's also hard to get all of that in focus with my camera). Notice how the snake guides are oriented to the left and the tip top is oriented to the right.










I'd guess the tip is 45 degrees out of position.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I send it back! It shouldn't be that sloppy.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd see if it's something you can bend back with slight pressure. That's just me though. If it's too far out of whack to do that, contact customer service & they'll send you a new one stat. And...let us know how it goes.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

I already talked to the seller; they're sending a replacement. (Priority shipped, though I'm not sure how long that will take. With their normal shipping, it took about 5 days.) Seth, what was the problem you had with yours? Did they require you to send back the defective section?


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, almost forgot. I tried bending it back, but it doesn't really work. I can lessen the degree of bend, but it's still not centered. I thought about doing what I do with spinning tackle: heating the tip top and replacing it. Compared to spinning rods, the graphite up there is very thin and not as well insulated against heat by the tip top. I was worried I might warp the tip, so I figured it's just easier to ask for a replacement (even if the impatience is killing me ).


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

roliel said:


> Oh, almost forgot. I tried bending it back, but it doesn't really work. I can lessen the degree of bend, but it's still not centered. I thought about doing what I do with spinning tackle: heating the tip top and replacing it. Compared to spinning rods, the graphite up there is very thin and not as well insulated against heat by the tip top. I was worried I might warp the tip, so I figured it's just easier to ask for a replacement (even if the impatience is killing me ).




What you are experiencing is a quality control issue. These rods are most likely made in China... as the $50 price tag attests. The difference between these rods and others is the distributor stands behind the product. You have an issue, they are fixing it basically no questions asked. 

I snapped my tip section hauling in a big carp. With the replacement components, I have now landed numerous large hybrids, carp & gar with no problems at all. 

All I had to do was send them a picture of the breakage & they sent out the replacement in a few days, without me sending anything back to them. 

No $ out of pocket = OK in my book.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That rod will definitely fish while you wait. Get out there!


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm avoiding fishing for now, and focusing on my cast. I just went out this morning and caught a few smallies on Big Walnut; sated my fishing urge. In a week or so I'm going to give it a go with the fly rod.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

roliel said:


> I'm avoiding fishing for now, and focusing on my cast. I just went out this morning and caught a few smallies on Big Walnut; sated my fishing urge. In a week or so I'm going to give it a go with the fly rod.


That is good and addictive!


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

A great way to get into fly fishing is bluegill fishing. They are everywhere and will readily take surface flies and nymphs. You can fish them with 4 or 5 weight equipment which is easier to handle and somewhat cheaper. This equipment will also be great if you go trout fishing. Later you want to fish for bass you can get 8 weight equipment.


----------

